# Building an ADA style cabinet



## LondonDragon (7 Aug 2008)

This is a great article and the resultas outstanding    

http://projectaquarium.com/articleDetails.aspx?id=6

Enjoy


----------



## JamesM (7 Aug 2008)

Yeah, very nice. JB's scapes are also nice too.


----------



## JamesC (7 Aug 2008)

Some more info in Jason Baliban's original thread if anyone's interested - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/40809-building-ada.html

James


----------

